# I hate therapy



## jams (Dec 28, 2010)

I've scheduled another appointment with a psychiatrist and i still sorta dread having therapy. i went to my first session a year ago and went a few times but i had to cancel an appointment and i never rescheduled. Few months later, i scheduled with a different doctor at a closer location but the same exact thing happened with never rescheduling. Now, it's my third time trying again and it's only with a new doctor because i recently turned 18. 

I look forward to inquiring about medication since my mom was always against it but now i can make that decision, legally, myself. 
My only problem with seeking help is therapy though. I never know how to say what i feel and i always worry that i'm not getting my point across. I feel so stubborn when they give me advice because in my head, i just think, "I know that's not gonna work". Idk if i'm just stubborn but i've already read a million self help articles. Getting advice i already know from therapists just makes me think that i'm not explaining myself as well as i want to. 

Another problem with me going to therapy is, well, it never made me feel better. Talking with a therapist just reminds me how stupid my problems are. 

Any advice on how to make my experiences better?


----------



## jams (Dec 28, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Sounds to me your not giving a try at all. If you want to get over your SA - your not going get over it through just pills being popped in your mouth. This is an on going process. Clearly seen- you don't know what the therapist is talking about nor how to process it right , if you did your SA would be eliminated enough you would not have to think about taking meds . Which is okay - that is why we have therapist . They are here to help .Therapy is an on going process if you wanna get better you have to stick it out.
> 
> Good luck - I hope you get better soon.


I accept anything i'm doing wrong. It's not intentional, it's just the way i can't help but be. But i'm still trying to help myself which is why i have scheduled another appointment. Thank you for your input


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Maybe therapy isn't for you. It doesn't help everybody and you've already tried switching therapists. There's no law against trusting your feelings and believing that meds are the real answer for you.

My position is that if you never trust your feelings and act on them you'll never know if your understanding of the world is totally effed up and needs to change. You have to believe in your own ideas to find out if their wrong or right. So just go with it and see what happens.


----------



## jams (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks
With the whole idea of never trusting your feelings, that's what makes me really unstable. I never know if i'm wrong or right, or if i'm an emotional wreck or just mentally inept. I'm hoping that medication can help me cooperate with therapy and that i can find something to believe in with a solid mind.


----------



## Mellowyellow1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I know how you feel. I used to have the same problem. I have had several therapists and cancelled/rescheduled to avoid appointments also. I now attend regularly. i'm not of course 100% comfortable in therapy, but here are some things i hope might help you:

1. Realize the nature of therapy would make most people would feel uncomfortable in this kind of setting. you are justified at being nervous about it! I mean think about what therapy is! we sit there and try our hardest to relate ourselves, our biographies and what we're feeling to this virutal stranger and hope that they can piece together a coherent picture from the info we give them and offer us advice. Anyone would be nervous about that, you're def. not alone.
2. Therapists are usually very skilled and trained professionals. They are equipped with tools and strategies to help them understand their clients and their situations. 
3. This is important. Did you know that therapists are supposed to uphold the "unconditional positive regard" aspect to their sessions? part of their training was to understand this concept. this means that they view you in a positive way no matter what you tell them. they have to! 
4. you are seem articulate and well-spoken, i'm sure you relate yourself very well.
5. change happens when you want it. become committed to listen to what the therapist is saying. they are working for your absolute benefit. 
6. this really helped me. negotiate with your therapist and if they ask you to do something you feel is unrealistic for yourself, tell them and compromise another option. but be sure its all working toward your goals of getting better. sometimes we require baby steps! and that should be fine with your therapist!


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Therapy has helped me in countless ways. I can never thank my therapist enough (besides all the $$$ I've forked over to her over the years, heh heh). I hate it too. I hate being so vulnerable. I hate that it's "all about me". I hate that I've grown attached to my psychologist and that I think about her all the time. But I still keep working at it.


----------



## jams (Dec 28, 2010)

Mellowyellow1 said:


> I know how you feel. I used to have the same problem. I have had several therapists and cancelled/rescheduled to avoid appointments also. I now attend regularly. i'm not of course 100% comfortable in therapy, but here are some things i hope might help you:
> 
> 1. Realize the nature of therapy would make most people would feel uncomfortable in this kind of setting. you are justified at being nervous about it! I mean think about what therapy is! we sit there and try our hardest to relate ourselves, our biographies and what we're feeling to this virutal stranger and hope that they can piece together a coherent picture from the info we give them and offer us advice. Anyone would be nervous about that, you're def. not alone.
> 2. Therapists are usually very skilled and trained professionals. They are equipped with tools and strategies to help them understand their clients and their situations.
> ...


So therapy has helped you just by the simple "conversations" you have with your therapist? 
And thank you for your advice. some of those things are what i've always thought but i forget all about them when i'm in the actual situation.


----------



## jams (Dec 28, 2010)

senrab said:


> I hate being so vulnerable. I hate that it's "all about me".


exactlyyyy. idk how to be open and feel GOOD about it when i leave the office. i always wished it didnt say so much.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I ve been going to therapy and going on a couple of years. I used to take medication on and off but stopped a few times cause of making more appointments and going to the doctors office all the time. That's what you have to face when you go on Meds Jams. Its not fun after awhile. They only cover up the problems and mask them. They do help but I was always really against them. You can go ahead and do that but don't stay on them forever. I think you should go at this another way later on, youll thank me for it later. At first I did the Dore program and finished that. That program was for add. Then I started Neurofeedback electrode therapy. I am on appointment 15. I've came along way. but I still struggle with the dating thing. The only thing I haven't conquered was getting passed rejection from someone.
Steve


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

There are also doctors who don't prescribe medication. They'll have you get vitamins or herbs instead. They're called Health care practitioners. You can also maybe try Acupuncture or a Chiropractor. A chiropractor normally practices health care too.
Steve


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

im the same way, i have a therapist appointment today and im dreading it. i cant believe ive kept myself from recovering all this time, yet i cant bring myself to believe anything different. i just have this solid belief that he cant help me, that it will only be gone once i figure it out myself.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Some therapists are better than others. If you are seeing a psychiatrist, there probably isn't much therapy going on. 

But never hold back. If you are frustrated, you think the therapist is full of BS, you don't want to be there, tell him/her that. You pay for that time, you own it.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I've found that to be true..


----------

